# Door Edge Repair Advice



## meekninja (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi all

I have had my mk5 GTi now for a few months and after the last wash I noticed that one of the door edges had sustained some damage, probably opened against a wall or something, anyways don't know how I missed it but it has started to rust. See the attached pic.

What would be the best way forward? I have had one body shop quote £300.00 for a full respray of the panel, which seems overkill in my mind, but I could well be wrong.

Answers in a post below please


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

As it's so well hidden I'd speak with a smart repairer. It's going to need paint of some sort.

£300 sounds cheap to be honest, will need to be blended into the rear door as well. Silver is a nightmare to paint!


----------



## meekninja (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks Bero. It is the rear door so would the same apply to the rear quarter as well for blending?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

The trouble with blending as any good painter will tell you is the car was originally painted by a robot. Getting a human hand to match the flake deposition is a skill that not many have mastered.
Hence the price is higher. You could get it cheaper but would you still be able to see the repair. Would it even be the same shade


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes a paint shop should paint at least 1/2 the door and 1/2 the rear quarter.

Maybe the whole door, 1/2 the front door in and 1/2 the rear 1/4.

Can you see the damage when you close the door? If not.......for a bodge fix that would look ok you could touch it up with a zinc paint and a little silver on top.

Or a smart repair would work the same....assuming you cant see the damage when the door is closed.

If you can see it you really need to do a proper spray job IMHO.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Everything that Bero said, try touching it in first and as I call it the 2 meter touch in test stand back and if it looks good enough save yourself the money.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

You could touch it in and hide it with a set of granny bumpers ( those edge strips that old people always have with the reflectors on lol) 
Saves it happening again


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Smart repair will be £50-60, I've had a few done on different cars and a skilled man will do a better job, overall, than painting the whole door, for a lot less


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

I've thought about this if it were to happen to me. I'm getting into paint and body now at a bodyshop, it seems a shame to lacquer the whole door just for that part. And on a silver the extra lacquer could make the doors darker?

Not sure if you blow in a bit of colour where the damage is, and fade out some clear if it'll be noticeable.

I hate jobs like this


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

As it's corrosion if that's just rubbed down and primed, as high build is porous a few months down the line it will probably appear again. If your looking for a more longer term cure then, it would need to be shot blasted ro remove rust hopefully leaving clean metal depending how deep the rust pits are, then it would need an epoxy primer over which will seal it from air and moisture. Then prepped and painted. There is no miracle cure once corrosion starts but if you catch it right and it's dealt with correctly then it should prolong it.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Touching it in yourself won't work!
The silver particles in the paint just don't sit the same when you touch in and the paint turns grey.
Couple that with the fact that the rust needs sanding out - which will increase the area requiring paint - and it makes a DIY touch up more or less impossible.

I do Smart repairs - but because of the match/large area blending issues with silvers I always refer any damage to large panels to a bodyshop


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

I'd brush that in, would avoid spraying on silver at all costs tbh...


----------

